# Broken driveway and sidewalk



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Had to get the driveway and sidewalk replaced for my parent's house as their sewer lines from the house to the public pipes were damaged when the large pine on the edge of the driveway fell and buckled the driveway and sidewalk and the pipes were crushed from the root system underneath. Got the concrete broken up yesterday by a contractor with a Bobcat. He managed to crack a piece off the adjacent sidewalk (WAS NOT SUPPOSED TO BREAK THAT SECTION) --- piece broken is about 16" long at least and about 4 inches width) --- Can they repour and patch this llittle section of the adjecent sidewalk w/o problem or should they replaced the whole walk now? (It is not sectioned, just scored sidewalk) 

The main sidewalk to be replaced was parallel to the driveway. 
(both running North/South) --- the sideway they damaged is running closest to the road (running EAST/WEST) --- 

What should my concerns be for this section? 

Addition Question:
Should they replace driveway with rebar it had or just expansion joint? Driveway is 35' long by 12' wide...it didn't have expansion joint but did have mesh and rebar when they tore it out.

Advice?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<h1>PICTURES!!!</h1>

<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/CIMG0312.JPG>
<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/CIMG0314.JPG>
<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/CIMG0321.JPG>


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Just take a concrete saw and cut the other section at a good place that looks good and repour it. I would guess you would go back about 4 foot or however far the score lines are apart in it so it looks right. It shouldn't take long to cut and you have the equipment to remove it already there.

Dur


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

i was goin say wat durwood said just saw cut the pice tht broke and pour new piece it will be lil brighter than old piece but long asu cut strght lol it will look ok and if u dnt like looks later u can paint all the concrete


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ditto what Dur said!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Agree and in addition the base is now disturbed, tamp it down and repour, it's a minimal repair and will fade to match with the passage of time!!


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Words well spoken..*

Ditto to what was earlier posted- saw-cut through a section to try and match the other measurements...

You may have to put a "joint" in between old/new concrete, but if done right, and with the base properely tamped, it should fade into the same shade...._ a lot of times what happens w/ concrete is the guys pouring it are trying to hurry up, for one reason or another, and to make it "cure" faster, they will add an additive, like calcium cloride, which down the road gives the finished product a very, white chalky look, and the edges are really brittle....
Just my .02....
Sorry for the long post...:dazed:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *Just take a concrete saw and cut the other section at a good place that looks good and repour it. I would guess you would go back about 4 foot or however far the score lines are apart in it so it looks right. It shouldn't take long to cut and you have the equipment to remove it already there.
> 
> Dur *


Met with the guy today...that is exactly what he is going to do...
No problem.....should work on fine..will take pics of the framing and pour that should occur this Friday.....What about rain and concrete setting? Any good rule of thumb....RAIN=BAD? HAHA
How long to set, harden, etc?


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rain won't usually hamper the guys unless it's pouring down-then they just go to the bar!!

Seriously, shouldn't really affect it if temp is over 50 degrees, and after back-brooming it, they will cover it w/ plastic, to hasten the drying time, as concrete creates it's own heat...::cheers:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, so how long do I have to wait to walk/drive on it? It was poured over week and half ago I want to say...


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

I have heard stories of people driving on it after just a couple days, but I would wait at least a week. With our temperatures and such, it should be OK now ---------


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

u shld be good too drive on it andy


----------

